# Staring at the Black Pond (Sewage Backup)



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

1.5 hours after I started at the cleanout, then moved to the main cleanout and couldn't get the cable to head to the main,

finally arriving at the floor drain where it was 3" deep. Went from a semi-clear pond with floating corn and toilet paper, some snickers bars with extra peanuts floating all around me while I stand on a 2X8 to keep my leaking boots out of the sewage...


all to see that pond turn dark black the more I worked on clearing the line.

I got it open, but here's what happened:


Started really cranking hard into the line, having to push the cable as it was trying to push back, then the second I see the black water go down, the cable jammed up really tight. 1.5 hours which is doomsday after 40 minutes, hell 20 minutes but I tried from 3 locations with a floor drain being my last resort in a basement. My first failed attempt from a stack I nailed it from years back proved a FAIL this time around.

Then I moved to the main cleanout, no matter how many times I doubled my cable up to spring forward it would not fall forward heading towards the street. It was completely full so I couldn't figure it out, then headed to the floor drain which got it open.

The jammed cable was stuck, hard, but I was just glad to get it draining...otherwise I was going to toss the call to my drain guy and chalk it up to a loss. I won't charge if I cannot determine what kept me from clearing the line...and up to the point I had been cleaning the line, I couldn't determine anything other than I figured I was running through numerous feet of toilet paper that was closing up around the cable. 


Whatever I hit, it took throwing the machine in reverse, then forward and tugging like hell to get it out. Once it broke free I wasn't about to make another pass, it's open and I know the line is broke or misaligned to jam up that hard.

Glad to be home, showered and heavily medicated right now as I've done 3 calls today that whipped me pretty hard in regards to how hard it was on the back.

I made money today but it'll come with a price. 

Staring at black, old sewage questioning the harm I put myself in to make a buck was more than apparent that I put myself in danger, often.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What's wrong Dunbar? No pics?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

You may wish to invest in a pair of hip waders.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

and his " here" link didn't work either


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Definitely no pics of this one; I was getting pissed there at the end when I could get my cable from main cleanout to go out of the house.

I've got some concrete boots that I used to use but my feet don't fit in them anymore. :blink:


And that link won't come alive until mid november. Kinda like the buildup when you're in the car and you're kissing your new love interest, and you feel those hands slowly unbuckling your levis 505's... :laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

So you know where viagra can be found cheap then huh? :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely! The pill that beats the energizer bunny all to hell!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I dont miss that kind of work*

nothing worse than getting that cable stuck 

nothing worse than grinding and grinding in a black hole ....

Work is work, and I know you work hard,

but I dont miss that sewer machine one bit...


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

they sell bigger boots. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> nothing worse than getting that cable stuck
> 
> nothing worse than grinding and grinding in a black hole ....
> 
> ...


 

You're absolutely right...but I have paid off equipment and it makes me $1000's of dollars a year, and the rule is anything I can't get open usually gets dug and/or replaced.


Pretty good statistics and drain cleaning is a cash cow with minimal costs in job task.


But, the memories of all the years I've been doing this has been adding up...would be so nice to say no at times. Can't do that to good repeat customers. And those "new" customers become loyal ones.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> they sell bigger boots. breid..................:rockon:


 
I have a size 17 foot. :blink:


It's going to take 3 coffins to bury me, either that or a fork lift.

.

(_reverse alarm goes off_ _beep - beep - beeeeeep - beeep_)


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

did you kill the beaver that messed up the pond ?? we had one that we always took a shotgun to ___ for real that beaver was relentless and he trained his younguns to follow him . I think we killed 3 before the county finally ran a main close enough for the trailer park to hook to


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Nope! Didn't shoot the beaver because she was probably the one who backed it up! 


Damn if I don't have to go on another drain call. This one is going to SUCK!!! 

It's an overhead job and it was messy last time, will be this time...and job security is on the way for stack replacement..woohoooooooo!!!! 


I got most of my work done today however. Just love the income that's springing up...reminds me of 18 months ago. :blink:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*duck*

one of my customers is a digger. you will go right into a normal casket. they just gently bend your legs up under you. that's why the bottom of casket is closed. if i can find my pictures of me modeling caskets i will post them. family fare. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Levi 505's..... yea I remember the 80's.:laughing:


----------

